# AAP Policy on CIO?



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quick! Does anyone have links to the AAP policy against CIO? I have searched their site and I couldn't find a thing. A mainstream board I have been posting on for years has a "Cry It Out Support" board! I just noticed this (it appears to be pretty new) and posted on the Attachment Parenting board asking if anyone else had noticed it and if it made anyone else physically ill. I was PMed that my post had been removed for "flaming" (which I'm unsure how what I posted was flaming...but whatever) and I just want to make sure I can reply to the PM with links to the AAP policy on CIO. Maybe I can get them to remove that incredibly offensive board. Gggggggrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

I wouldn't look to the aap for much support but here is a link to their site. Perhaps it advices to wait until 6 mo but I'm not even sure on that. I couldn't open up the links myself so this may or may not be helpful.

http://www.aap.org/healthtopics/Sleep.cfm

Meg


----------



## butterflyma (May 14, 2002)

CIO support???? Is that for the babies?


----------



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

Every time I read about CIO on other boards I get so irritated. Those moms always talk about how horrible it made them feel while they were doing it and that the babies' crying was just tearing them up inside, but that it is all just part of the deal and you have to put up with it to get your good sleeper. Talk about ignoring your instincts. If something you are doing with your child makes you feel that bad, why in the world would you continue to do it, or think that its a good idea in the first place.. I guess I will never understand...

michelle


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessica & Nikolai*
A mainstream board I have been posting on for years has a "Cry It Out Support" board!






























Why do these people even choose to have kids in the first place?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know about the AAP, but there's loads of good links and info in the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I couldn't find anything in the AAP policies about CIO ... maybe they don't have an official stance on it? Hard to believe, huh?

I can't stand to hear Moms talk about how painful it was to hear their baby cry, blah blah blah ... ummm, if everything in your body is telling you to pick up and comfort your baby, maybe, just maybe you need to listen to your instincts. We have them for a reason.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BooBerryParker*




























Why do these people even choose to have kids in the first place?

That's exactly the way I feel!!!

Shoot. Thanks anyway ladies. I have a feeling that unless I show an AAP stance against it nothing will change. I'll try to send some of the links from the top of the page, but I doubt it will do anything but possibly get me a slap on the wrist. *sigh*


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't know about CIO, but they just made a statement that mothers should sleep in close proximity to their babies to help in breastfeeding...that alone sounds like if they support CIO they are completely confused.


----------

